# SATA again

## dish

I successfully installed gentoo with 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 kernel on a SATA mirror 2x160 Seagate on Promise FastTrak 378. After I reboot it says smth like kernel panic... set the right option root=...

What should I do?

Thanx.

----------

## stealthy

Definately more info is needed.

Specifically atleast 

your kernel statement in /boot/grub/grub.conf

also your /etc/fstab

To boot in your system, use livecd to boot and mount the partitions

for eg. if your raid is being detected as sda 

then mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

and then just cd into the /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub & /mnt/gentoo/etc to read your files etc.

you could also mount and proc and then chroot if you want to do more work etc.

Refer to gentoo handbook for that if you don't know how to do that..

Also, I am not quite sure how that kernel behaves your chipset. But I ran into an issue with my motherboard, as to when using live cd my raid 1 was being detected as sda but after rebooting the kernel saw it has hda

its funny, I probably just have go through my kernel config again.

but I was originally using gentoo-dev-sources (HD was still detected as sata) and then I switched to hardened-dev-sources and used the same old config file and the hardened kernel detects it as hda

hope this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

grub.conf:

root (hd1,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda5

fstab:

/dev/sda1   /boot   ext2   noauto, noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2   none   swap   sw                     0 0

/dev/sda5    /        ext3    noatime             0 1

/dev/sda6    /usr    ext3    noatime             0 1

/dev/sda5    /var    ext3    noatime             0 1

Chipset -- intel 865 (Asus p4c800 gold)

----------

## stealthy

 *Quote:*   

> grub.conf:
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 

Please first do 

```
cp grub.conf grub.conf.backup && cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
```

Now try changing 

grub.conf::

```
kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda5
```

to

```
kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda5
```

and all references to sda to hda in fstab so you have in your /etc/fstab as:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto, noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda5 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda6 /usr ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda5 /var ext3 noatime 0 1

```

See if that helps first and let us know if it worked

----------

## dish

Oops, I forgot about one thing:

/dev/hda -- is my another HDD, generic IDE maxtor

So, I should use hdb instead sda? Right?

I'll try right now

----------

## dish

it said CRC ERROR

I guess, device is /dev/sda, but for some reason kernel does not see it...

----------

## dish

up...

I don't know what else to do... LiveCd works properly and kernel doesn't...

even after genkernel all

----------

## hybrid

it depends on the sata support you used, if you're using the libata, the harddisk will reside in /dev/sdx, if it's the legacy ide-sata, then it will reside in /dev/hdx (probably hde or hdg since the ide probing is reversed)

p.s. i suggest building your own kernel, without using genkernel

----------

## dish

Own kernel goes the same... i'm using libata, but why can it be so, that liveCD considers it as sda and my kernel can consider it another?

----------

## hybrid

yes, since there are two implementations for sata :s

----------

## sf_alpha

Dig you sure you have enabled SATA support in kernel.

I suggest using libata driver in SCSI section. (It faster at least 10%).

At least, LiveCD can boot and remount your root (do mount same as when you installing gentoo, chroot and then go check kernel again).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dish,

Your fstab is wrong. You have raid devices so the entries are 

/dev/mdN, 

/dev/hdX2 or /dev/sdY1, only refer to part of the raid.

Likewise, your kernel line should say root=/dev/md<something>

----------

## dish

NeddySeagoon,

          Thanx, it worked

----------

## YEP

Could you tell us the output from

fdisk -l

then you'd know for sure where the drive is if gentoo/linux can see it  :Wink: 

----------

## YEP

Could you tell us the output from

fdisk -l

then you'd know for sure where the drive is if gentoo/linux can see it  :Wink: 

----------

## flaab_0n

NeddySeagoon, Dish

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dish,
> 
> Your fstab is wrong. You have raid devices so the entries are 
> 
> /dev/mdN, 
> ...

 

I´m having dish same problem and don´t know how to solve it. I´ve seen your post and also saw that dish said it worked, and i´ve tried everything with md<number> but i haven´t figure it out yet.

Could you please post something else so i can see how it is? Or could u dish post ur fstab and lilo.conf?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flaab_0n

My Grub.conf

```
default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Kernel 2.6.8 ATAPI CD Writing (hd1)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/md1

title=Kernel 2.6.10 Emulated SCSI (hd0)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/md1 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi vga=ask

title=Kernel 2.6.10 ATAPI CD Writing (hd1)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/md1
```

My fdisk (both are the same)

```
sudo /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2               6         130     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4             131       36483   292005472+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             131         739     4891761   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda6             740        4387    29302528+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda7            4388        4631     1959898+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda8            4632        5361     5863693+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda9            5362        7307    15631213+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda10           7308       36483   234356188+  fd  Linux raid autodetect
```

My df

```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/md1               9629624   2150712   6989748  24% /

/dev/md2              57685372  11767596  42987532  22% /usr

/dev/md3               3857992    977444   2684568  27% /usr/local

/dev/md4              11543192    274944  10681888   3% /tmp

/dev/md5              30771648   9152316  20056224  32% /var

/dev/md6             461357848  54506264 383415976  13% /home

none                    518208         0    518208   0% /dev/shm

eccles:/home           1976496   1338920    537176  72% /mnt/eccles

/dev/md0                 38792      3695     33094  11% /boot
```

I can post my /etc/raidtab if you like too,

----------

